# Genius! Off Grid Living Video



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Enjoy!

[ame]http://youtu.be/7DSQ0W2lwtw[/ame]


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

I enjoyed that...thanks for sharing!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Love those stairs in the Japanese forest House. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great video!!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

There are so many marvelous ideas in this one video, wow. I had seen his Japanese Forest house, but not the rest of this. I wish I could borrow his brain for a year, lol!

Thank you for sharing it, I appreciate it.

~ST


----------

